# Life Like 2008



## docsho (Nov 13, 2004)

Just recieved a 2008 Catalog from Walthers today. The catalog listed the 2008 sets and what cars will be in them, with some of the new decos, most of the box art are still the 07 cars. Walthers has stated in the catalog quote “New 2008 Deco and Car of Tomorrow Designs for all Nascar Cars!”. There are no new body styles pictured, except for the Earnhardt and Busch COT cars which look like diecast cars, Hopefully the new body styles will show up soon. Several sets have loops and some are wall climbers. I wonder if they know that the low profile cars hang up in the bends. 

I listed the new sets and which cars are scheduled to be in them. 

New Sets:

Checkered Flag Raceway
433-9596
Kyle Busch M&M’s #18
Carl Edwards Office Depot #99

Dodge Duel
433-9597
Kasey Kahne ? #9
Elliot Sadler ? #19

Demolition Derby
433-9595
Car 1- Blue W/ Red Stripe #7
Car 2- Tan or Gold W/ Black Stripe #10

Chevy vs Ford Cup Chase
433-9598
Matt Kenseth Dewalt #17
Denny Hamlin Fedex #11

Ford vs Chevy Cyclone Canyon
433-9588
Chevy Truck, Blue w/ white stripe #8
Ford Truck, Red W/ yellow flames #6 or 16 cant tell for sure

Contest of Champions
433-9599
Jimmie Johnson, Lowes #48
Jeff Gordon, Dupont #24

First Place Finish
433-9600
Dale Earnhardt Jr., National Guard #88
Casey Mears, Kellogg #5

Vertical Velocity
433-9601
Tony Stewart, Home Depot #20
Kasey Kahne, ? #9

Freeway Showdown
433-9593
Possible old Vettes
Corvette Silver, Year ?
Corvette Red, Year ?

High Voltage Glow Stunt Speedway
433-9005
Old 86 T-bird, glow in Dark w/flames
Old 86 T-Bird, glow in dark w/lighten blots

Ultimate Road Course
433-9602
Dale Earnhardt jr., National Guard #88
Jeff Gordon, Dupont #24

Four Lane Thunder
433-9603
Kasey Kahne, ? #9
Tony Stewart, Home Depot #20
Matt Kenseth, Dewalt #17
Carl Edwards, Office Depot #99


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Wonder what LL ended up paying NASCAR for the rights to all of those stock cars they're listing for 08?  rr


----------



## many slots (Apr 16, 2007)

Who do we have to call to get a catalog?


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

docsho said:


> Several sets have loops and some are wall climbers. I wonder if they know that the low profile cars hang up in the bends.


 The short answer is NO.

The long answer is DEFINTELY NO.

Joe


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

Only Life-Like would release slot car sets in 2007 with a body style from 1986 !

Re:
High Voltage Glow Stunt Speedway
433-9005
Old 86 T-bird, glow in Dark w/flames
Old 86 T-Bird, glow in dark w/lighten blots

Unbelievable
Thanks,
Keith


----------



## ee_prof (Jan 5, 2005)

*Chevy vs Ford Cup Chase?*



> Chevy vs Ford Cup Chase
> 433-9598
> Matt Kenseth Dewalt #17
> Denny Hamlin Fedex #11


I wonder if they will figure out that Denny drives a Toyota?


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

was that the case last year though?


----------



## docsho (Nov 13, 2004)

Who do we have to call to get a catalog? 

Many Slots
I just email them from there site and asked for any pics of the 2008 Slot cars, They emailed me back and asked for my address and they would send me a catalog. If showed up 2 days later. Amy was the contact and here is her email address [email protected] .


----------



## valongi (Dec 23, 2007)

I ordered a catalog from Walthers a couple of days ago, still waiting on it.

I never fancied myself a NASCAR fan, but I dig the look of these slotcars, and can't wait to see them on my track. How do Lifelikes run, using SG+ and SRTs as benchmarks?


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

valongi said:


> I ordered a catalog from Walthers a couple of days ago, still waiting on it.
> 
> I never fancied myself a NASCAR fan, but I dig the look of these slotcars, and can't wait to see them on my track. How do Lifelikes run, using SG+ and SRTs as benchmarks?


 You'll probably be disappointed in the Walthers catalog if all that interests you are slot cars. You'll find one or two pages on slots and that's it; they don't even list all that's available. Walthers is a train company and it only sells slot cars because it bought Lifelike. I'm sure all they wanted were the trains but got stuck with the slots as well.

As to how they run, they are quick and stick very well to the track. I'm not big into racing magnet cars, so to me one lightning fast car is about as good as another. When I run magnet cars, I do so because I like the looks and I don't have to reslot as often.

Joe


----------



## valongi (Dec 23, 2007)

Joe, I always enjoy catalogs. If scenery is going to be part of the content, it may give me ideas for the limited space I have on my layout since scenery is going to be next for me.

Aside from that, it will give me some sense of what the train hobbyist gets involved with.


----------

